# What are the best tips to speed up composing?



## BlueStar (Sep 17, 2013)

Who has got good ideas to speed up (Production Music) composing?


----------



## wst3 (Sep 17, 2013)

not to seem trite, but the only way I've been able to speed up my composing is to write, or arrange, or mix, or do something - even practicing guitar - every day.

When I do that I find that I am much more facile than when I don't. Sadly, at the moment life has other demands on my time (and that is NOT a complaint!!!!), so I also have periods where I am not so productive.

For me, specifically, I find that it is wonderfully useful to learn the ins and outs of a new library, or re-learn a library I think I already know. So some days I will simply sit down with a single library and try to create something.

Also for me (maybe only me), the vast majority of these daily exercises turns out to be garbage, but I am ok with that, since the corollary is also true - some of it turns out quite nicely.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 17, 2013)

BlueStar @ Tue Sep 17 said:


> Who has got good ideas to speed up (Production Music) composing?



What a question... . 

You mean composing and not arranging, or both? 

For me it always depends on what there is at first: A cool sound/instrument, an idea or melody in my head or a picture, story e.t.c. . Sometimes I need a week for only to write a minute, somtimes I compose a song in only some hours.

+ I agree with Bill, what he says.


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 17, 2013)

_ What are the best tips to speed up composing?_

Compose. Seriously - the more you compose, the faster you will get. 

You need to have your workflow down pat, a good template to work off of with as many patches/instruments/sounds as you have room for, so when inspiration hits and you want something, you dont have to stop and go find and load it. You need to know what you are doing, and you need to want to create. And you need to not get discouraged if you feel you are too slow. You will get faster eventually.




wst3 @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> ...the only way I've been able to speed up my composing is to write, or arrange, or mix, or do something - even practicing guitar - every day.



This.

Cheers.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 17, 2013)

Imminent deadline, producers and directors hair on fire = fast composing. For sure you have to put yourself in a position to be ABLE to deliver and what has been said is spot on - PRACTICE - DAILY.


----------



## jaredcowing (Sep 17, 2013)

Know what sound you want before you start writing it. The creative process is much more flexible and you'll be able to develop an idea much more quickly when it's in your head as compared to when you're already starting to worry about levels/plugins/chords.


----------



## MrCambiata (Sep 18, 2013)

If I write for real players, I sometimes like to improvise music direct into Logic (or any other daw for that matter that has score view), do all the necessary quantization and other corrections before exporting XML or midi file to sibelius. Then I keep composing/de-composing from there... You might get nice results quite quickly.


----------



## wanmingyan (Sep 18, 2013)

Personally, i find that it's important to have an inspiration and learning how to stick to it and not deviate or give up helps to increase effeciency in composing as it helps the mind to focus and think. Just my own opinion on this topic...

Have a great time composing,
WMY


----------



## rgames (Sep 18, 2013)

BlueStar @ Tue Sep 17 said:


> Who has got good ideas to speed up (Production Music) composing?


Find something you like and copy it


----------



## Goran (Sep 27, 2013)

rgames @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> BlueStar @ Tue Sep 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Who has got good ideas to speed up (Production Music) composing?
> ...



:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ...wonder why this strikes a familiar cord...


----------



## Jem7 (Sep 28, 2013)

Goran @ 28/9/2013 said:


> rgames @ Wed Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueStar @ Tue Sep 17 said:
> ...



Then you start to wonder like "did I really composed this or ripped it off?"


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's a few things that have helped me over the years:

1. A deadline.

2. Using themes. Just start a scene using some inversion / derivation of a theme, see what happens.

3. Multis. The multis in Symphobia are terrific for filling out arrangements quickly, or for composing on the fly.

4. Loops WITH HUGE CAVEATS. Before I am the subject of wrath, here's an example of what I mean. I scored a scene this week that I instantly knew I had a loop that would be a great starting point. Down it went, I'm off in seconds. Then I started adding my own stuff, and then took it somewhere else after 4 bars. In the end, you hardly heard the loop, but it got me going immediately.

5. Cycle rides. When you're stuck for a basic direction or inspiration for your themes, get on your bike onto quiet roads / paths. Take something you can sing / play back your inspiration into in its crudest form to make sure it doesn't dissipate by the time you get back.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 28, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ 9.28.2013 said:


> 4. Loops WITH HUGE CAVEATS. Before I am the subject of wrath, here's an example of what I mean. I scored a scene this week that I instantly knew I had a loop that would be a great starting point. Down it went, I'm off in seconds. Then I started adding my own stuff, and then took it somewhere else after 4 bars. In the end, you hardly heard the loop, but it got me going immediately.



For one project I loaded few loops from Vivace. Using their "feeling", tempo and signature on my project. After I was done I've taken off the loops and the song didn't sound at all like Vivace loops originally, but it had that "real" feeling if you know what I mean. Loops can help you to create something unique too.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 28, 2013)

Exactly, Rami - totally agree. You know, in the stuff I've scored in the last fortnight, there are probably 2 or 3 very short instances where a loop is noticeable (not that my target audience will know or care). More often it's either buried or gone completely, where I've used them. However, I'm pretty sure they've helped me compose QUICKER.


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 28, 2013)

I compose " off the grid" just wild into the sequencer until I have a notion or motif in place. Usually I do this against picture if I am scoring. I've gotten very fast at dropping in a meter/tempo change that will get me back on the grid in DP. Once I have the Cue starting on a downbeat I Can tempo map it out really quickly. Working this way really speeds up the process for me.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 28, 2013)

I got this tip from Mike Verta and it has served me well. My problem was I'd compose something into the sequencer with a number of tracks maybe 8 or 16 bars. I'd keep tweaking that section and polishing it adding more parts ext, but then I would get stuck what to do next? Really takes the wind out of your sails and slows everything way down. So here's the process that has helped me work/compose fast:

1. Write something at the piano into the sequencer that you like. Do't use a click, just get it down. 

2. Then "stay with that idea" and keep milking that first idea into the sequencer one after another, idea after idea. When you can't milk that first idea anymore then write a new idea and milk that idea to death. Once you are done you have a ton of ideas/developments/modulations,etc. All the pieces of your composition are there.

3. Now pick and choose your ideas based on what you banged out in the first track of milking your theme and lay them out on another track. 

4. listen now to your completed piano composition and orchestrate it out.

Really keeps you from putting your hand on your chin asking yourself "what can I do next? and slowing you down". Keeps your momentum going.

Highly recommend Mike's Video classes!

Hope this helps someone,
Dave


----------



## dfhagai (Sep 28, 2013)

> Imminent deadline, producers and directors hair on fire = fast composing.


+1


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 28, 2013)

Keep it simple...


----------



## Peter Alexander (Sep 28, 2013)

counterpoint.


----------



## twnd (Sep 28, 2013)

Let the details for later


----------

